# stripped tripod threads on my 5D!!!! help!!!



## shortpballer (Sep 21, 2009)

I just picked up a 5d for an amazing price.  However the threads on the bottom where you connect a tripod are stripped.  How much would it cost to fix this? Can I do it myself? What needs to be changed etc.  I wouldn't care but I want to put a grip on it.  Please help!!!

Eric


----------



## Gersen (Sep 22, 2009)

A pain to be sure.

Have you thought about using a heli-coil or other thread insert repair? Get them from your local hardware place or order some online.

The thread is a 1/4-20 for a 5D


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 22, 2009)

Depending on how bad they are you could try a tap as well and re-thread it.

Available at pretty much any hardware store.


----------



## shortpballer (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't know if I feel comfortable drilling into my camera.  Isn't there a way to buy a replacement part?  Like replace the bottom part?  It is actually the outer 2 or 3 threads that are bad, so I can put a tripod on but it only gets about 2 or 3 turns.  So I don't know if this is safe or not...


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 22, 2009)

Read my post, no drilling and it should fix those first few threads.

http://www.craftsman.com/shc/s/p_10155_12602_00952068000P?vName=Tools & Equipment&cName=Hand Tools&keyword=tap 1/4 20&mv=s2f


----------



## shortpballer (Sep 22, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> Read my post, no drilling and it should fix those first few threads.
> 
> http://www.craftsman.com/shc/s/p_10155_12602_00952068000P?vName=Tools & Equipment&cName=Hand Tools&keyword=tap 1/4 20&mv=s2f



NOYZE- that is just a link to the tool kit to do it.  The threads are pretty bad.  They are almost filed down to nothing... so my tripod will slip into the threading about half a cm or so then it will start threading to the inner threads.  Are you sure this can fix that?  They aren't just cross threaded.  Its almost as if there are no threads at all.


----------



## max3k (Sep 22, 2009)

send it to me, i'll send you my XS which has perfect threads for a tripod. i dont use a tripod that often so i'll try and live with it


----------



## syphlix (Sep 22, 2009)

shrug

why not take it to a camera repair shop and ask them


----------



## KmH (Sep 22, 2009)

Or a local machine shop. Sounds like a heli-coil or similar may be needed.


----------



## jbylake (Sep 22, 2009)

KmH said:


> Or a local machine shop. Sounds like a heli-coil or similar may be needed.


My thoughts exactly.  Hi Tech machine shops deal with much more complicated operations to save threads on incredibly complex items in order to repair/extend their operational life.  This would be a very simple fix, if you can find one that will do it.  It might get a little expensive.  Machinists, expecially very talented one's or tool and die makers labor is expensive.  But I'd bet you could get it done for under a hundred.  Maybe less if you've got a friend in the machining/engineering field.

J.:mrgreen:


----------



## musicaleCA (Sep 22, 2009)

Probably under a hundred. I've had my hot shoe replaced for under a hundred CAD (had to have one of the screws drilled out; thank goodness it wasn't the screw that carried the ETTL information).


----------



## DennyCrane (Sep 22, 2009)

Permatex form-a-thread.

Form A Thread Thread Repair # 81668 by Permatex


----------



## shortpballer (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys,
I just took a different route.  I sold it for more than I bought it for and bought another one


----------



## DennyCrane (Sep 24, 2009)

Well, that cuts the Gordian Knot nicely. Good job.


----------



## syphlix (Sep 24, 2009)

DennyCrane said:


> Well, that cuts the Gordian Knot nicely. Good job.




i had to look that one up


----------

